# Sadie Sunshine and her litter mates playing



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Which color was Sadie? So adorable. It must have been hard to leave her behind.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you for sharing they are all so cute.


----------



## SadieSunshine (Feb 27, 2014)

abradshaw71 said:


> Which color was Sadie? So adorable. It must have been hard to leave her behind.


I wont know which is Sadie until Saturday. Either yellow, pink or purple. The breeder is considering keeping one for showing and is assessing them on Friday. I love them all but I'm kind of partial to yellow. But if Sadie ends up not being yellow girl... that's our little secret.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

So cute. Thanks for sharing! Btw totally loving the tail biter lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SadieSunshine (Feb 27, 2014)

Cookie's Mom said:


> So cute. Thanks for sharing! Btw totally loving the tail biter lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love how they do that! When they're inside and can slide easier they sometimes actually pull each other around by their tail. I've been completely addicted to the puppy cam for the last seven weeks.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

glownik said:


> I love how they do that! When they're inside and can slide easier they sometimes actually pull each other around by their tail. I've been completely addicted to the puppy cam for the last seven weeks.


Haha I can totally imagine that. My Oatmeal is a tail biter herself.


----------



## SadieSunshine (Feb 27, 2014)

Cookie's Mom said:


> Haha I can totally imagine that. My Oatmeal is a tail biter herself.


I took a peek at Oatmeal's fb page- wow what a cutie pie!


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

glownik said:


> I took a peek at Oatmeal's fb page- wow what a cutie pie!


Thank you! Oatmeal is a great puppy...we love her even though the nipping is crazy right now :doh:.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Cuteness overload indeed... They are wonderful little chubba wubbas!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, beautiful pups. 

Fun watching them explore and interacting with each other. 

BTW-I embedded your video for you.

To add a video to your post, hit GO ADVANCED. Above the white area where you type your post, you'll see a YouTube icon above it on the right. 

Hit that, two YouTube Brackets will show up in your post. Go to your video link, insert the info *After* the equal sign between the two YouTube Brackets that came up when you hit the YouTube Icon. 

In this case. I entered this *bchL15Ec9Sk* in between the two Youtube brackets.


----------



## SadieSunshine (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks so much Carolina Mom!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

glownik said:


> Thanks so much Carolina Mom!


You are welcome!

Adorable video........


----------

